# stamping neck tags?



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a small retail operation that I sell online, nothing huge. I was thinking that a quick method for neck tags would be to simply stamp the inside of neck with a rubber stamp and some sort of fabric ink. Anybody know of any quick drying fabric inks like this that won't come off in the wash?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Any waterbased ink will do the trick; Permaset, Speedball, Matsui, etc. You'll still need to cure for a permanent fix.


----------

